# Transom Board material



## jbird68 (Sep 6, 2016)

I want to bolt a board to the transom of my boat so I can add my 6hp kicker. The transom on my Alumacraft is too thick for the motor mount to go over. I only need about a 8" wide board to attach the motor to. I found a plastic board at a sailboat website that I would need a stainless steel plate along with the plastic board. The plastic is not strong enough by itself to carry the weight of a motor. This site sells both but its about $95 plus shipping for both pieces. I was thinking about bolting a 2x8 board with it 3" above my transom so my motor could be mounted without scratching the paint on the transom. Would a 2x8 be strong enough to hold a motor that weighs about 54 lbs? I'm sure it is fine on the water but I don't want to lose my motor while trailering to my destination. Attached photo shows what I would lke to do. I think I found this somewhere else in the tinboats forums.


----------



## Al U Minium (Sep 6, 2016)

Wood is good


----------



## onthewater102 (Sep 6, 2016)

You could hit the area the outboard clams would sit with a spade bit to give them a recessed area in which to hold - this way they can't walk around with any trailering vibration.


----------



## Johnny (Sep 6, 2016)

a good solid pine 2x8 would pull my 5,000 pound VAN !!!!!!!!!


----------



## jbird68 (Sep 6, 2016)

I was wondering about using a pressure treated board vs a non-treated, painted/sealed board. Will the traded board affect the paint on my boat? 

Sincerely, 

jbird68


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Sep 6, 2016)

Never use pressure treated wood on an aluminum boat.
Two pieces of 3/4" thick exterior grade plywood glued and screwed together is stronger then a 2x8 board.


----------



## jbird68 (Sep 6, 2016)

That's what I thought about the pressure treated wood. Just didn't see any confirmation until I started reading more stuff in these forums. 

Sincerely, 

jbird68


----------



## CedarRiverScooter (Sep 6, 2016)

I would seal the wood with some epoxy penetrating sealer, or the home brew spar varnish sealer recipe someone posted recently.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Sep 6, 2016)

CedarRiverScooter said:


> I would seal the wood with some epoxy penetrating sealer, or the home brew spar varnish sealer recipe someone posted recently.


The old timer formula is a very good home made sealer. You can mix up as much or a little as you need.
It's one part Boiled Linseed Oil, one part Spar Varnish or Spar Urethane and two parts Mineral Spirts.


----------



## jbird68 (Sep 10, 2016)

Here's a few pick of the boards I cut and mounted today. It's not finished. It still needs to be primed and painted. Then remounted and sealed to keep the water out. 
















Sincerely, 

jbird68


----------



## jbird68 (Sep 13, 2016)

Got the board painted and mounted to the boat. I think the color matches petty well. 












Sent from my XT1030 using Tapatalk


----------



## jbird68 (Sep 14, 2016)

Put the motor on and also mounted the throttle controls. But I think I'm going to add two holes in the back panels for the cables to pass through instead of over the deck. 
Another project to do. 

















Sent from my XT1030 using Tapatalk


----------



## jbird68 (Sep 18, 2016)

Here is a video of the motor mounted on the boat and running today. It got up to 5.87 MPH according to the GPS on my Lowrance. That's better than the 2.8 MPH with the troll8ng motor. 



https://youtu.be/AEsfjr3UfaY

Sincerely, 

jbird68


----------

